# Recife



## Ryan88

I am moving to Recife in about 4 months and am looking for appartments to rent near Boa Viagem. I am having trouble finding appartments on or near the beach for around 2,500 - 3,000 reals. does anyone have any reccomendations? I have been to Recife about 2 weeks ago and enjoyed the area by boa viagem so i think that is where i would like to live. My stay in Brazil will be for about 3 years starting in 2014

Thanks.

-Ryan


----------



## fcb12

Hey Ryan,

Have you found something yet? If not, I'll ask some people I know. Would you like to live alone? And how big of a space are you looking for? (1BD, suite, etc) Do you need parking?

Also, MOST apartments in Recife are rented unfurnished. This includes even a fridge or stove. Since you'll be living here for a while, I assume you'll want to buy your own furniture but just in case..

Lastly, have you considered living in other areas? Boa Viagem is awesome because a) beach, b) there seems to be a lot of bars there. But other areas of the city are equally great and have their own perks. Plus, finding a bar is never an issue in Recife. 

Anyway, I'm living here now so feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Ryan88

I have found some places online but nothing for sure. I am coming to recife in a few weeks to start looking at appartments. I would like to find a 1 - 2 bedroom with parking living alone. I am also going to be looking in Joao Pessoa for places on my next trip. I hear good things about JP as well and have actually found a few nice places on the ocean in the price range fully furnished.

If you have any reccomendations I will for sure check them out on my next trip. 

I would like to be near the beach due to it seems the safest to walk around and meet people. So i have not really looked at any other areas of the city.

are you living by boa Viage now? 

Thanks,

-Ryan


----------



## fcb12

I'm just going to answer both here. 

I love living here. The area is very residential and very local. I live a few blocks from this beautiful park where a lot of people run/play/etc, and there are countless bars around me, and I have bus access to the whole city. So I love it here. 

In terms of safety, I think it depends on who you ask... You hear conflicting views about the city/areas from people. I've lived in a lot of big cities and I think its safe compared to Sao Paulo or Rio. In my opinion, and from my experience, its safe if you're not stupid. I don't really walk around here after 10 or 11 except if its a few blocks around my neighborhood. I'll take a cab if I need to go far, which is not a problem since I only occasionally go down to a bar in Boa Viagem, preferring the ones nearby. I wouldn't walk around past 10 or 11 in Boa Viagem either, so there's not much difference there. 

As for living in JP, I think its personal preference. I get the impression that you'd like to be around people and nightlife and stuff, which from what I've heard/seen, is not abundant in JP. Its not a big city by any means and its nice because its quiet. Again, you'll be the judge.

Last thing, if you're going to be working outside the city, Boa Viagem or the city center traffic will be miserable for you. My friend who works outside the city moved out of Boa Viagem for that reason. 


I'll ask my friends about Boa Viagem properties and get back to you!


----------



## Ryan88

sounds good Thank you! I will be working outside the city.


----------



## debzor

Ryan88 said:


> sounds good Thank you! I will be working outside the city.


fcb12 makes a very good point about the traffic if you are going to be working out of the city. While you may enjoy the best social life in the city centre at weekends, your trip to and from work every day will be hell...

I know of people who have moved _into_ the city to get closer to schools, and _out of it_ to be closer to work - all due to the traffic...


----------



## lzzjp

Ryan, 

If you chose places in the South, the possibilities of getting a job are huge.
Also, rent will be no more than 900 BR$. 
I recommend Florianopolis, Santa Catarina.
It's an island near the Brazilian coast, surrounded by beautiful beaches.
Girls there are SO BEAUTIFUL. Alll of them have a sort of "Gisele Bundschen" looking.

There are universities and plenty of opportunities for native speakers of English.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=florianopolis+brazil&rlz=1C2CHMO_en-GBJP554JP554&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=eCeUUv26HMnolAX4tIHoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=652


----------

